# Brenna <3



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just thought i would share some new photos of Brenna. Her coat is getting thicker and her colors are brighter. I believe its because she is on a much healthier diet now. She was not taken care of by or old owner.

Enjoy!:daisy

She knows she looks good lol!









Playing with the camera string.









I love her long whiskers!









Finally I was able to get a good picture of her face & her eye color.









Smelly her daddy's dirty old work boots









Busted snooping around the Christmas tree 









I dont know why this is my favorite? <3


----------



## RowdyAndMalley (Aug 9, 2010)

She's beautiful! And her coat is looking so lustrous! She looks so happy there with you.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks =). Sadly im shaving her at work tomorrow. I dont want to but i cant breath with all of her hair =/. And now that the kittens are gone she shows her face more and sleeps on the bed and couches... Im glad she is coming out but man am i a mess haha. I hate that im so allergic to cats =(. I will post pictures of her shaved tomorrow.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's lovely. I love her colors and markings...although I'm interested to see how she looks when shaved!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Brenna is so pretty. She's really looking great! :kittyturn


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm an interested to see how she looks shave also. I'm not sure if her whole undercoat is grey but we will find out


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone here are the pics of Brenna shaved!
She did really good. didnt fight me to much! lol

I got the best pictures i could she isnt really into the camera today.

















































Her lion tail =)


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

She looks like alil kitten after she's shaved ! Beautiful colors.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

She's so cute all shaved with that lion tail! And those colors and patterns on her coat are so unique! :love2 I just love Brenna to pieces...she looks like such a sweetheart. I adore that second to last pic.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks =) I didnt think her colors would look nice when shaved but i love her pattern! it almost has a camo look to it! Also kind of brindle. We have 2 Brindle mastiffs and a brindle chihuahua. SO She fits in now haha!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She looks so cute shaved! Does the shaving really help with your allergies?


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ya it does. she is easier to bathe. and she doesnt shed as much. Since her kittens left she is very social now and loves my pillow haha. i have been holding her most the day i still sneeze but not like i would. she smacked my face with her tail and im not itching from it. Batheing them regularly reduces the dander i have yet to bathe her. she wont be easy lol!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I ask because I have horrendous allergies. In the summer it's not quite so bad because the apartment windows are wide open and up here on the third floor I get a really nice breeze through my apartment but in the winter when I shut the place up it's awful.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

It helps me. maybe give it a try? washing on a week or every other week helps.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Some more pics i just snapped of Brenna



Sorry there is alot i had some fun with my camera lol!

She was playing and then discovered the pointer on the computer =)


































































































She was looking for the pointer under the compter


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She really is so sweet looking.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's a cutie, even shaved!


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

She really is a sweet girl. She does have her moments though lol! I did find out from her old owner recently that she was born the begining of 09. So this makes me so mad! She had 2 litters 6 months apart from each other and under 2 yrs old! I was going to say since her kittens left she has been more kitten like. Well now I know she is still a kitten. I don't understand people!!!!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Brenna is beautiful! Her coloring is really interesting.

I don't think I saw what happened to Brenna's kittens? I remember that adorable picture of them . . . did you see it on that other web site? I did!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Cute pictures! I always laugh whenever Harli tries to chase my curser.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

All her kittens found amazing homes. They keep in touch and they are all very social and doing great! Brenna seems more relaxed  yes I saw them and everyones comments were amazing. I had a bad day that day and that made it so much better! I love her pattern now that she is shaved. She has been prancing around the house lol


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Brenna is in heat and driving me insane! What can I do? She just walks around yowling with her butt in the air! The yowling is driving us insane along with our dogs!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Nothing you can do except ignore her. When she's through this heat period, please get her spayed, or she may be back into another one in 2 weeks. Make sure someone doesn't leave a door open that she can get out, or she'll get pregnant again!

She does look different shaved and I understand why you did it for your allergies, but I preferred her "before" pics with her gorgeous shiny coat and more brilliant tortie markings.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

She will be spayed as soon as we get the money. It's just me and my boyfriend and we will not be letting her outside. Her hair will always grow back it's something I have to do if I want to keep her :/ this is the only way I can manage


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not sure where you are, but the Humane Society is great. I got Lacey spayed for $50 flat and I am in NYC where everything is really expensive.


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks I will check into that. We still have to get 3 of our rescue dogs fixed. Oh what we go through for or rescues


----------

